# 2 Fragen (emerge im Hintergrund und Maussensitivitaet in X)

## Headhunter

Moins,

Also erstens moechte ich gerne die ganzen emerge Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen lassen OHNE jegliche Ausgabe auf der console.

emerge sync >/dev/null &

funktioniert schon ganz gut, aber bei compilieren von packeten bekomm ich immer noch den Bildschirm zugeknallt mit Compilierungsbefehlen. Wie kann man diese noch unterdruecken?

Andere Frage: Ich moechte die Sensitiviaet der Maus unter X aendern, weiss aber nicht wie. Die Maus ist mir eindeutig zu schnell, also muss da was geaendert werden.

Ich hoffe das mir jmd weiterhelfen kann, ich weiss sind billige Fragen  :Razz: , weiss aber net die Loesung  :Sad: 

Gruss

Headi

----------

## Leberwurstsaft

zu Frage 2:

xset m WERT

----------

## Beforegod

Zu Frage 1 : 

Probier mal das Programm screen.

Damit kannste dann beim emerge Prozess den Bildschrim abkapseln und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder aufnehmen.

----------

## zweistein12

emerge sync >/dev/null &

muss heissen

emerge sync 2>&1 >/dev/null &

Leitet den Fehlerkanal auf die Stadardausgabe und die ins Nirvana

mfg

mario

----------

## el*Loco

Um mit screen den Prozess zu starten und direkt in den Hintergrund zu stellen kannst du

```
screen -AmdS abc emerge sync
```

eingeben, danach kommst du mit einem

```
screen -r abc
```

wieder zurück zu diesem Prozess und kannst dir die Ausgabe ansehen. Mit Strg+A - D kommst du aus dem screen wieder "raus" zurück auf deine normale shell.

----------

## Headhunter

Danke fuer die Tipps, werd ich mal versuchen.

screen ist aber keine Standart Linux Progi oder?

Headi

----------

